# Onkyo DV-HD805 HD-DVD Player



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/hd-dvd/images/onkyo-hd-dvd-hd805.gif[/img]
*ONKYO Introduces its First HD DVD Player, Including High-Bit-Rate and Lossless Audio Streaming via HDMI 1.3a*

08/09/07 - ONKYO USA has announced the launch of its first HD-DVD player, the DV-HD805. This player has been introduced to realize the potential of high-definition HD DVD content. It is also one of the first HD DVD players to take advantage of high-bit-rate audio streaming via HDMI version 1.3a. The DV-HD805 will be available in the fall of 2007.

The DV-HD805 is designed to partner with Onkyo’s 2007 A/V receiver line-up. Both the HD DVD player and the A/V receivers feature HDMI version 1.3a connections, making the combination of these components the perfect platform for high-definition 1080p video images. It also nicely complements Onkyo’s A/V receivers by streaming of the new lossless surround sound formats, Dolby® TrueHD and DTS®-HD Master Audio, as well as two “lossy” formats, Dolby® Digital Plus and DTS®-HD High Resolution Audio.

The Onkyo DV-HD805 has the capability to support different frame rates, including playback at 24 frames per second, which is the native frame rate of the original sources for most HD content. This ensures that the user will be able to experience the playback of films recorded to HD DVD with the smoothest, most stable reproduction possible.

HDMI version 1.3a allows the DV-HD805 to offer the full potential of high-definition 1080p video (the native resolution of HD DVD discs). Furthermore, HDMI version 1.3a enables Deep Color™ technology to improve color tones and achieve finer color gradation. Also, when connected with the new Onkyo HDMI version 1.3a A/V receivers, the DV-HD805 is capable of high-bit-rate audio streaming output. Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio surround sound codecs enable bit-for-bit reproduction of the studio master meaning that this player is capable of the highest clarity and most advanced realism from movie soundtracks. It also has the capability to provide Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio bit stream data.

HD DVD specifications allow for the inclusion of web-enabled network connectivity to develop new and unique content such as additional materials and bonus features. In addition to downloading content, HD DVD users also have the ability to upload content and interact with providers, to participate in interactive polls for example. Compared to other media formats, HD DVD is advanced in this capacity. The DV-HD805 includes an Ethernet port to allow users access to these capabilities, as well as enable the user to easily download any future firmware updates.

Recognized as the leading video processing technology in the home theater industry, the DV-HD805’s onboard HQV Reon VX video processing chipset provides exceptionally precise video scaling (to 720p, 1080i or 1080p). When used with the standard-definition DVD format, HQV Reon VX enables viewers to enjoy superior video quality at the native resolution of the connected high-definition display. HQV Reon VX processing also eliminates or substantially reduces video noise for improved video reproduction.

The DV-HD805 will be available in the fall of 2007 at a suggested retail price of $899.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Any speculation on price and how it compares to the Toshiba XA2?


----------

